# FROM DISH: L182 should be spooling either today or tomorrow



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Should we really expect an update to teh 921 software as promised in the Tech forum???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L182 should be sent today, or at the latest, tomorrow. I have the release notes ready to post. As soon as it spools to the public, I'll tell you what this version fixes, and what it doesn't fix.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> L182 should be sent today, or at the latest, tomorrow. I have the release notes ready to post. As soon as it spools to the public, I'll tell you what this version fixes, and what it doesn't fix.


Roll out the barrels


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Gimme, gimme.......


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a blinking green light on my 921...


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm recording now so can't reboot, but under System Setup -> Software Update it says download successful, turn of power to install the software upgrade.

So, I turned off the power and turned it on a few minutes later and ... still L180. 

So, what to you really have to do. Can I report this as a bug in L180 that it tells you to power off to install the software upgrade, but it doesn't work?


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

For L180 I had to pull the smartcard for it to install the software correctly  I havent been home yet to see my d/l status for L182 tho.


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

I did stop the recording so it wasn't because of that.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

In all previous builds, you had to reboot the machine, not just power off to standby mode....


----------



## Cheezmo (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I just left it off for 10 minutes and it is now on L182. Just needed a little patience I guess.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, Mark, time to fess up...... the release is out.......

What is this one "supposed" to fix? Anything specific not being addressed yet?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Release notes are here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27595


----------

